# zander filetieren



## damdam05 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern zum ersten mal Zander filetiert. Ich wollte fragen, wie viel filet bei euch nach der filetierung übrig bleibt?.

Die beiden Fische lagen bei 1 KG. Nach der (Filetierung ohne Haut bei knapp 400g).

Als ich letzte Woche einen Zander (auch 1 KG) ohne zu filetieren gebraten hatte (inkl. Haut und Gräten) lag der Fisch bei 600g.

Kann man das so in Verhältnis setzen? 40 % Filet, 60 % Rest?

Wie sieht es bei euch aus, bei Zander?


----------



## Raubfischfänger (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*



damdam05 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern zum ersten mal Zander filetiert. Ich wollte fragen, wie viel filet bei euch nach der filetierung übrig bleibt?.
> 
> ...



einfach hier mal schaun so mach ich das

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnsMuCix3s


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

Könnte schon so hinkommen mit dem Verhältnis.
Hast Du ja selbst erfahren, in dem Du Haut und Gräten dran gelassen hattest. 
Die Haut wiegt ein wenig und aus dem Grätengerüst bekommst Du ja auch nicht jedes letzte Fitzelchen an Fleisch heraus.
Wenn Du nach dem Filetieren fast nur noch die Mittelgräte stehen hast, und anschließend die Bauchgräten sehr sauber mit dem Unterbauchschnitt abgetrennt hast, dann hast Du sehr gut und nahe am Optimum filetiert. Sehen beide Filets dann auch noch annährend gleich aus, dann hast Du alles richtig gemacht.

Dieses Verhältnis wird sich etwa bei allen Fischen ergeben. Ausnahmen bestätigen aber die Regel. Kommt ja auch ein wenig darauf an, wieviel der unverwertbare Teil einnimmt (Kopfgröße z.B.). Ja, ich weiß, man kann den Kopf auch noch weiterverwerten.


----------



## namycasch (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

Petri.

Viele vergessen die Backen unterhalb der Augen mit rauszutrennen. Absolut Grätenfreis, sauberes Fleisch. Auch wenn einmal der Schnitt nicht soooo gelungen ist, eignet sich der Zander hervoragend für eine Fischsuppe. Kiemen unbedingt entfernen ( sonst zuviele Bitterstoffe).

Übung macht den Meister!

Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

Scheinst vernünftig gearbeitet zu haben.:m

In meinen Augen stimmt das Verhältnis.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## damdam05 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*



Raubfischfänger schrieb:


> einfach hier mal schaun so mach ich das
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnsMuCix3s


 
habe das nach diesem Video gemacht. ging ganz gut. Wo es Probleme gab, war mit den Bauchgräten, da habe ich selber rumgefummelt. ist aus dem Video nicht ganz hervorgegangen.


@Fisherman:



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach dem Filetieren fast nur noch die Mittelgräte stehen hast, und anschließend die Bauchgräten sehr sauber mit dem Unterbauchschnitt abgetrennt hast, dann hast Du sehr gut und nahe am Optimum filetiert. Sehen beide Filets dann auch noch annährend gleich aus, dann hast Du alles richtig gemacht.


 
Kannst Du mir das nochmal genauer erklären mit dem Unterbauchschnitt?

LG DamDAM


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach, setzt nur ein wenig eine andere Vorgehensweise beim Filetieren voraus.

Du schneidest ganz normal, wie sonst auch, von oben vom Rücken auf die Mittelgräte der Länge des Fisches nach runter. Auf Höhe des Waidloches stichst Du, das Messer gleitet direkt über die Hautgräte, zum Bauch hin durch und schneidest auf der Hauptgräte zum Schwanz hin das Filet aus.

Jetzt kommt der Teil mit den Bauchgräten.
Anstatt das Du versuchst, bis zum Ende über die Bauchgräten zu schneiden, schneidest Du diese am Ansatz der Hauptgräte einfach durch, bis das ganze Filet ausgelöst ist. Das geht aber nicht sonderlich gut mit den so genannten Filetiermesser - je nach Fischgöße ist ein robustes, scharfes Messer angesagt - bei Großfischen ist auch schon mal nen Brotmesser angeraten.

Wenn das Filet jetzt vor Dir liegt, dann siehst Du, das die eine Seite der Bauchhöle samt Gräten noch am Filet ist. Jetzt nimmst Du ein scharfes und leicht flexibles Messer, und setzt oben an den Gräten an. Mit der Hand, mit der Du nicht schneidest, drückst Du von oben gegen die Gräten - so hast Du mehr Gefühl. Jetzt schneidest Du mit nicht zu kurzen Schnitten praktisch von unten gegen Deine Finger - dazwischen befinden sich aber die Gräten, keine Angst - wenn Du auf höhe des Bauchlappen angekommen bist - Du siehst dann schon, was ich meine, hast Du die Bauchgräten sauber raus gelöst. Dein Filet sieht so in der Regel ansehnlicher und gleichmäßiger aus und Du hast nicht so viel Verschnitt.
Mit der anderen Seite machst Du es genau so.

Die Fleischgräten beim Zander kannst Du entlang dieser Gräten (fühlen) mit einem V-Schnitt entfernen. Ist dann absolut grätenfrei. Beim Hecht solltest Du die Fleischgräten (Y-Form) im Filet lassen - gleicht sonst eher einem Massaker mit sehr viel Verschnitt.
Bei Salmoniden kannst Du die Fleischgräten prima ziehen, wenn das Filet über Nacht oder mind 3-4 Stunden im Kühlschrank gelegen hat. Ghet wesentlich besser als frisch. Gibt dafür extra Pinzetten - mit ner kleinen Spitzzange aus dem Baumarkt, am besten mit Federmchanismus geht das wesentlich besser. Zieh mal bei Lachs 15kg+ die Gräten mit ner Pinzette - viel Spaß.

Wenn Du Dich richtig etwas traust, dann kann man das noch wesentlich schneller machen:

1. Voraussetzung ist ein richtig massives, großes, sauscharfes Messer (großes Bankmesser)
2. Du mußt den Kopf vom ausgenommenen Fisch trennen.
3. Zur Sicherheit nen Filetierhandschuh tragen.
4. Deinem Tun vertrauen

Jetzt legst Du den Fisch so vor Dir hin, dass die Bauchseite auf Dich zu zeigt. Als Rechtshänder zeigt der Schwanz des Fisches jetzt nach links. Jetzt setzt Du das Messer von vorne, oben auf die Hauptgräte, mit Deiner freien Hand hältst Du den Bauch vom Fisch hoch, so dass Du da nicht reinschneidest. Das Messer schiebst Du jetzt mit einer beherzten Bewegung bis zum Schwanzende durch, dabei ist die Schneide minimal in Richtung Hauptgräte geneigt. So schneidest Du nicht ins Fleisch - man fühlt das, lässt sich schlecht erklären.
Jetzt hast Du die erste Filetseite draußen.
Das zweite Filet bleibt so auf dem Tisch liegen, wie es ist. Das Messer setzt Du jetzt von unterhalb der Hauptgräte an und drückst mit der freien Hand als Führung von oben auf die Hauptgräte. Die Bewegung mit dem Messer ist die gleich, wie bei Schritt 1, nur dass Du das Messer jetzt leicht nach oben gegen die Gräte drücken mußt.

Das Ergebnis sind zwei tadellose Filets. Jetzt geht es mit dem Unterbauchschnitt weiter.
Wenn Du gut bist hast Du bei einem 5kg Lachs z.B. die Filets in ca 1 Minute vor Dir liegen.

Es funktioniert definitiv. Baruchst nur das richtige Werkzeug, Übung, Selbstvertrauen und etwas Mut am Anfang. Durch den Filetierhandschuh ist auch das Verletzungsrisiko fast NULL und nebenbei kannst Du viel besser zugreifen.

So hier gehts auch - Da siehst Du auch ansatzweise den Unterbauchschnitt.
Und hier die Hardcore-Variante.
Unterbauch- und V-Schnitt Zander

Teil 1 
Teil 2
Teil 3

Ihr seht, viele Wege führen nach Rom. Einfach das machen, was einem am besten liegt.
Übung und vernünftiges Werkzeug sind die halbe Miete.


----------



## damdam05 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

hi fishermen,

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, werde es beim nächsten Zander mal probieren.


----------



## Tim1983 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

@FisherMan66
Super Beschreibung und super Links, vielen Dank.


----------



## thomsen3 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

hier wurde doch vor einigen wochen auch ein video einer fisch'n fun reingestellt, da wurde ein barsch schnell und sauber ausgenommen und halb filetiert....

müsste das beim zander nicht genau so gut gehn???


----------



## ernie1973 (1. August 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

Hm,

also ich habe gutes Equipment an Messern von der Firma "Dick" - also die, die viele Profis benutzen - Übung habe ich auch im Filetieren,

ABER:

Bei kleineren Fischen (wie beim TE mit ca. 1 kg) schneide ich nach wie vor lieber Koteletts, um den Verschnitt zu minimieren.

Erst ab einer gewissen Größe finde ich das Filetieren lohnenswert- gerade beim Zander!

Aber - wer Filet möchte, muß gerade bei kleineren Fischen Verschnitt in Kauf nehmen - ich denke das Verhältnis 60 : 40 kommt da ungefähr hin!

Guten Hunger & Petri!


Ernie


----------



## fischmann (2. August 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

Hallo Ernie,
hast du schon mal Schleie/Hecht filetiert oder wie hast du den Zander gebraten, als Kotelett?
Mit geschuppter Haut und nur von der Gräte abgezogen?
Freue mich über deine Rückantwort!
fischmann


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. August 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

@ fischmann

Du kannstgrundsätzlich jeden Fisch filetieren. 
Zander auf der Haut gebraten ist eine Delikatesse - ist zwar mühseelig ihn zu schuppen, aber es lohnt sich.
Schuppen geht am besten bei ganz frisch gefangenen Fischen und am besten nicht ausnehmen, so bekommt man den bauch auch vernünftig geschuppt.
Beim Hecht ziehe ich grundsätzlich die Haut ab - ist mir zu schleimig.
Beim Hecht empfiehlt sich auch, die Fleichgräten im Filetzu belassen - der Verschnitt ist sonst sehr groß und es sieht aus wie nach einem Massacker.

@ ernie

Zander, 1kg --> wo gibt es denn so kleine ? 
Nee, hast Recht, die würde ich auch nur zu Karbonaden verarbeiten oder im Ganzen braten.


----------



## Franky (4. August 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ fischmann
> 
> Beim Hecht empfiehlt sich auch, die Fleichgräten im Filetzu belassen - der Verschnitt ist sonst sehr groß und es sieht aus wie nach einem Massacker.



Rischtisch - mache ich auch so! Die "Schwerter" kann man dann auf dem Teller gut ziehen. Gibt auch kein Rumgefummel im Mundwerk, so groß wie die sind...


----------



## Bolli82 (13. August 2011)

*AW: zander filetieren*

suche ein gutes Filetiermesser, gut in hinsicht auf Preis/Leistung.
Klinge sollte so ca 15 cm aufwärts sein. Für auch etwas größere Fische


----------

